# Testimony Thread - Come on in!!



## TraciChanel (Jan 4, 2012)

Like many of you probably did last Saturday night, I spent New Year's Eve at church.  In addition to praise and worship, one of the things we did was have people get up randomly and testify about what the Lord did for them in 2011. Let me tell you, it was SO inspiring. We heard testimonies of healing, seniors going back to college and excelling, unexpected financial blessings; even a little girl (a 7 year-old) came up and testified about how God healed her Nana who was diagnosed with cancer. Whatever the situation, God moved in their behalf and they all got a wonderful gift in addition - a closer relationship with Him. It was a *beautiful *way to end 2011 and start off the new year. 

So, ladies, I invite you to come in and share your testimonies. It doesn't matter what it is, or when it happened, just share your testimony and encourage the other ladies on this forum. God is able, He is still in the healing business and He hears and LISTENS to our prayers and He answers. 

*Psalm 107:2 *(NLT) - Has the LORD redeemed you? Then speak out! 

*Mark 5:19 -20* (NLT) - *19* But Jesus said, “...go home to your family, and tell them everything the Lord has done for you and how merciful he has been.” *20* So the man started off to visit the Ten Towns*[**c**]* of that region and began to proclaim the great things Jesus had done for him; and everyone was amazed at what he told them.


----------



## LongTimeComing (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't even know where to start. Gosh. Let me think and get back to you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 4, 2012)

A few years ago my pastor prophesied that my house would be a house of refuge honestly, I reluctantly received that prophesy and doubted it, I've lived alone for years and liked my 'own' space ...when I got lonely I got a dog I preferred their company over peoples (even in that the Lord's hands was working on me)...

Year before last my niece asked me to move in with me (she will be 17 in April...I wanted to say no, and hoped that after I explained the house rules she would change her mind, she didn't...

meaning than she would worship when I worshipped, there would be no dating, no phone calls from boys etc., 

I got NO financial help from her mother (my sister who is not employed) and her Dad, would only provide lunch money most times...

I had at least one christian friend tell me that my house was too 'strict' that I was dealing with a 'teenager' and my approach should be different give her some freedom let her have a boyfriend and go out with him/friends etc., etc.,

The Lord has blessed us tremendously, with HIS help I maintained, all my bills AND taken care of my niece he is consnantly giving me the wisdom that I need to help rear my niece and my baby sister who recently moved in also.

It has been a bumpy road but there has been no lack, the Lord is teaching me patience, how to trust him, how to love and so much more...we don't have to rear our children like the world does we are of a 'different' kingdom with different kind of principles...

My niece will graduate high school in a few months (June) with the best gpa she has *ever* had (3.00 and 3.40 accummulative) AND I'm happy to say that she is saved...she also passed 2 BGCSE's (English certificates) has signed up for 4 more that we are believing God that she will pass..

Look what the Lord has done...


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the thread tag. That's exactly what we did for our service too. It was and is always awesome to hear of God's overwhelming goodness. You know we'll never be able to articulate how good God is but here's one of my 2011 testimonies I feel led to share. In the fall of 2010 DD#1 gave birth to a son, Jeremiah, who was a few weeks preemie but in excellent health otherwise. He got to come home after about 2 weeks at the hospital. When he was 3 weeks old he stopped breathing at some point in his sleep. DD ran into my room frantically. I immediately started CPR while she called paramedics. He started to breathe again and was hungry. The medics arrived, checked him out, and found no abnomalities. He went to our family pediatrician the next day where he was throughly examined again but nothing was amiss. Wednesday night during bible study, God gave a dear sister a word for us concerning Jeremiah which we heeded immediately. During the week many prayers went forth along with words of affirmation and he was annointed several times. On Monday morning he turned 1 month old. I was awakened again by DD#1 rushing into my room screams of "God please not again!" He stopped breathing once more. This time despite my efforts to revive him, he did not seem to respond. I'd just heard them up a little more than an hour ago for an early morning feeding. I was continually praying the entire time. As the ambulance sped off towards the local hospital DD and I notified family members and made a quick dash for the car and the hospital. An hour later the medical staff walked into the family waiting room to tell us that Jeremiah had passed despite their best efforts. I remember collapsing onto a little end table of sorts and lamp before dissolving into gut wrenching sobs. We had just gone shopping the day before and bought all of these cute outfits. Mentally I had all of these plans of sitting in the stands at his sporting events cheering for him and me telling him not to date this girl, me being escorted in at his wedding, taking cookies to his school bake sale, his 1st tooth, etc-all gone in a flash. I had to tell my parents and other family the horrible news. I posted about it a few days afterward here asking for prayers. 
Even though I couldn't/can't understand why he was/is gone and don't believe God is behind premature deaths of that nature (think of those pretty poems about God needing flowers, new stars or new angels etc erplexed )I made a decision right there to stand *firmly* on the word of God. 
I knew that I knew that I KNEW this is where the rubber meets the road.
I knew- that all things are not a part of God's perfect will but even in those circumstances he can and will work them out for my good cause I love him and I have been called according to his purpose. 
Rom 8:28
28 And we know that in all things God _works for the good_ of those who love him, who[a] have been called according to his purpose. 
I knew-
Also from Romans 8
35 _Who (or what)_shall separate(me) us from the (perfect, everlasting) love of Christ? Shall trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword?
 37 *No*, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38 _*For I am convinced *_that neither *death* nor life, neither angels nor demons,[k] neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39 neither height nor depth, _*nor anything else in all creation*_, will be able to separate (me) us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord. 

I kept God's word in my mouth as much as possible. Especially these passages here.
Psalm 34
1*I* _will_ bless the LORD at _*all*_ times: his praise shall continually be in my mouth.

Psa 23:3 He _restoreth_ my soul:
And this here-
Psalm 121

 1I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help. 

 2My help cometh from the LORD, which made heaven and earth. 

 3He will not suffer thy foot to be moved: he that keepeth thee will not slumber. 

 4Behold, he that keepeth Israel shall neither slumber nor sleep. 

 5The LORD is thy keeper: the LORD is thy shade upon thy right hand. 

 6The sun shall not smite thee by day, nor the moon by night. 

 7The LORD shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul. 

 8The LORD shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore.

Never thought SIDS would've have hit so close to home. Never thought I'd have to watch my DD suffer in such a way and not be able to fix it for her:hero:. It was as if we had been eviscerated with a rusty, blunt, object. I knew I had to keep my eyes on God. I knew he loved us, saw us, was intimately integrated in our situation no matter how many tears fell. I knew weeping was temporary and that God's joy was our strength. We pushed on with his help. Many trips to the cemetary have ensued but God has kept our _minds_. No one turned to drugs, alcohol, had medical problems as a result of or anything of the like and we will not either. Why? B/c I know that this life is but a stop on a much larger journey. I know that if I live to see my 150th b'day one day the real me will leave this cafe au lait suit I'm in. When I do I'll have one more person I want to see again. So, until then I am so _grateful_ for all of the experiences I have had in life. I am learning to _count it all joy_.

2 Corinthians 5

 1For we know that if our earthly house of this tabernacle were dissolved, we have a building of God, an house not made with hands, eternal in the heavens. 
*2For in this we groan, earnestly desiring to be clothed upon with our house which is from heaven: *
 3If so be that being clothed we shall not be found naked. 

 4For we that are in this tabernacle do groan, being burdened: not for that we would be unclothed, but clothed upon, that mortality might be swallowed up of life. 
 5Now he that hath wrought us for the selfsame thing is God, who also hath given unto us the earnest of the Spirit. 

6Therefore we are always confident, knowing that, whilst we are at home in the body, we are absent from the Lord: 

 7(For we walk by faith, not by sight 

8We are confident, I say, and willing rather to be absent from the body, and to be present with the Lord. 

So, all of that to say God is with us. #nomatterwhat
We lost way too much weight, suffered hair loss, let the houskeeping go, laughed cried, and loved on each other but we never let go of God's hand. My walk continues in 2012 but I know I'll never have to go it alone.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome testimony!! 



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> A few years ago my pastor prophesied that my house would be a house of refuge honestly, I reluctantly received that prophesy and doubted it, I've lived alone for years and liked my 'own' space ...when I got lonely I got a dog I preferred their company over peoples (even in that the Lord's hands was working on me)...
> 
> Year before last my niece asked me to move in with me (she will be 17 in April...I wanted to say no, and hoped that after I explained the house rules she would change her mind, she didn't...
> 
> ...


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 4, 2012)

Prudent1, thank you so much for sharing your testimony. It has me in tears. When I first got on this forum (CF), I always looked forward to your threads which were so inspirational  I never would have known you endured so much so recently - because you were (and still are) always so positive. That is true faith. God bless you and your family 


Prudent1 said:


> Thanks for the thread tag. That's exactly what we did for our service too. It was and is always awesome to hear of God's overwhelming goodness. You know we'll never be able to articulate how good God is but here's one of my 2011 testimonies I feel led to share. In the fall of 2010 DD#1 gave birth to a son, Jeremiah, who was a few weeks preemie but in excellent health otherwise. He got to come home after about 2 weeks at the hospital. When he was 3 weeks old he stopped breathing at some point in his sleep. DD ran into my room frantically. I immediately started CPR while she called paramedics. He started to breathe again and was hungry. The medics arrived, checked him out, and found no abnomalities. He went to our family pediatrician the next day where he was throughly examined again but nothing was amiss. Wednesday night during bible study, God gave a dear sister a word for us concerning Jeremiah which we heeded immediately. During the week many prayers went forth along with words of affirmation and he was annointed several times. On Monday morning he turned 1 month old. I was awakened again by DD#1 rushing into my room screams of "God please not again!" He stopped breathing once more. This time despite my efforts to revive him, he did not seem to respond. I'd just heard them up a little more than an hour ago for an early morning feeding. I was continually praying the entire time. As the ambulance sped off towards the local hospital DD and I notified family members and made a quick dash for the car and the hospital. An hour later the medical staff walked into the family waiting room to tell us that Jeremiah had passed despite their best efforts. I remember collapsing onto a little end table of sorts and lamp before dissolving into gut wrenching sobs. We had just gone shopping the day before and bought all of these cute outfits. Mentally I had all of these plans of sitting in the stands at his sporting events cheering for him and me telling him not to date this girl, me being escorted in at his wedding, taking cookies to his school bake sale, his 1st tooth, etc-all gone in a flash. I had to tell my parents and other family the horrible news. I posted about it a few days afterward here asking for prayers.
> Even though I couldn't/can't understand why he was/is gone and don't believe God is behind premature deaths of that nature (think of those pretty poems about God needing flowers, new stars or new angels etc erplexed )I made a decision right there to stand *firmly* on the word of God.
> I knew that I knew that I KNEW this is where the rubber meets the road.
> I knew- that all things are not a part of God's perfect will but even in those circumstances he can and will work them out for my good cause I love him and I have been called according to his purpose.
> ...


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 4, 2012)

I am saving my spot.  I am going through something right now and I am declaring victory and giving Him praise in advance.

I will be back to give my testimony about how He brought me through this also!!

He showed me favor in some legal battles and through a situation my oldest faced and I am confident that this will be no different.


----------



## joy2day (Jan 4, 2012)

TraciChanel, thanks for the tag ... I am marking my spot, but I want to say that the Lord has proven Himself to me that "His joy is truly my strenghth!" I had a tough year last year, and I'm finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. I will be back.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> Thanks for the thread tag. That's exactly what we did for our service too. It was and is always awesome to hear of God's overwhelming goodness.
> 
> You know we'll never be able to articulate how good God is but here's one of my 2011 testimonies I feel led to share. In the fall of 2010 DD#1 gave birth to a son, Jeremiah, who was a few weeks preemie but in excellent health otherwise. He got to come home after about 2 weeks at the hospital. When he was 3 weeks old he stopped breathing at some point in his sleep. DD ran into my room frantically. I immediately started CPR while she called paramedics. He started to breathe again and was hungry.
> 
> ...



Prudent1   


How great is the Love of God who abides in your heart.  So great a witness, you are...


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you for the tag! There are so many blessings. My father was healed of kidney cancer, promotion on my job, removal of counterfeits, peace of mind, protection-I couldn't tell it all!


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 5, 2012)

I have many...but here's a recent one: I was working at a job that I was blessed to have - good pay, I had a lot of autonomy, out of office traveling and schmoozing with clients. It totally fit my personality, yet, I knew it was temporary because I had plans to go graduate school. But, as many of you recent graduates know, once you start making money it's hard to end it to go back to school. My plan was to save money for a year and go back to school. During the time I was working, I encountered a lot of jealousy from my boss. I was "shining" and getting recognized for my work and new ideas (from her boss; my boss's boss). My boss tried to undermine and sabotage everything I did. But it never worked. Praise God that people (namely her boss) saw straight thru her. She lied on me, but it didn't stick. [No weapon formed against me shall prosper]. Eventually, I began to report to her boss  I prayed through the situation and God handled it. I put it in His hands.  Back to the school situation, since the economy was so bad, I planned to delay going back to school for another year and save more money. But, God had other plans. The company I worked for downsized and the department I worked in and my position was terminated. I was in panic mode for a bit because I had a new car, a mortgage...I had to eat  However, the money that I saved while I was working as well as many financial blessings I have received (all praise to God) I have not been late on my mortgage, or my car note or any other bills. And, this was the best time for me to go back to school. I see it in hindsight. If I had stayed at that job, I would have gotten comfortable and probably would have delayed going back. So, it was a blessing in disguise. Now I am in medical school full time and I can concentrate on my studies. Praise God, I have been able to remain independent. I am so blessed and thankful for that  God is not a respecter of persons - if He did it for me, He will do it for you.


----------



## lilanie (Jan 5, 2012)

I told y'all about making me cry *tears of gratitude* at work... lol

Thanks for tagging me.

Just got word that my classes were approved, found a new place to stay and are *off academic probation.*...

Family is *still* in love with me and the atmosphere at work is sooo much better, might have alot to do with my new armor (reading the Bible the entire ride to work)...

God is just always showing up and showing out!!!


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 5, 2012)

TraciChanel said:


> * If I had stayed at that job, I would have gotten comfortable and probably would have delayed going back. So, it was a blessing in disguise.*


This right here... I learned a long time ago but still appreciate reminders. Comfort(complacency) kills. Relationships, spirits,dreams, ambition, you name it. There are a lot of _good_ ppl, doing _good _godly things but are they the things God would have them do?


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tag.  Mine is very personal but felt the strong need to share.

Me and my husband had been trying for couple of years to conceive naturally.  When we had no luck after a year, we went to a fertility specialist.  After a bunch of tests, he said we were both perfectly healthy (unexplained fertility) and that we should start IUI. Well, something told me to just stop and break from the TTC.  While taking the break, both me and my husband got awesome new job offers within a couple of weeks of each other.  At that point, we really put trying to conceive on hold.  Well, when we both made a year on our respective new jobs, we started trying to conceive again with no luck.

At the urging of my wonderful sister, we decided to go to another Fertility Specialist.  On the first appointment, he diagnosed me with fibroids via a vaginal ultrasound.  I was excited because the kind of fibroids I had were submuscosal which decrease fertility as much as 70%. So, I was like "YES"! I could just get a surgery and be better.  Not so easy. I went in for an HSG test to see the location of the fibroids more clearly and my doctor told me my tubes were abnormal and he would need to remove at least one of them but likely both. I was so depressed because that left my only option at IVF. 

Fast forward to my surgery in December - I had been praying for strength and healing ever since I heard the bad news.  Right before the surgery, I asked the doctor if he would try his best to save the one tube even though it appeared to be abnormal.  Losing both tubes just seemed so final.  He said he would only remove what he needed to.

Well, when I woke up from the surgery,the first thing my husband says is that the doctor did not remove either of my tubes because they were perfectly normal when he went in. At first, I thought it was a dream, but the doctor came in later and confirmed what my husband told me. He also said that he wanted us to try on our own again for a few cycles after I heal up.  

In summary, I went from likely having both tubes removed, to possibly keeping one tube, to keeping both tubes and being given the all clear to try naturally. GLORY BE TO GOD!!!!!  I am not pregnant yet (still recovering), but I KNOW that God is working it out and we will have our own healthy child soon!


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Jan 5, 2012)

Very insprirational ladies! I hope to add my experiences soon


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 5, 2012)

GulfCoastChica, thank you SO much for sharing this testimony! God is so good. I praise Him in advance for you and your DH's conception, healthy pregnancy and your beautiful, healthy baby.  



GulfCoastChica said:


> Thanks for the tag.  Mine is very personal but felt the strong need to share.
> 
> Me and my husband had been trying for couple of years to conceive naturally.  When we had no luck after a year, we went to a fertility specialist.  After a bunch of tests, he said we were both perfectly healthy (unexplained fertility) and that we should start IUI. Well, something told me to just stop and break from the TTC.  While taking the break, both me and my husband got awesome new job offers within a couple of weeks of each other.  At that point, we really put trying to conceive on hold.  Well, when we both made a year on our respective new jobs, we started trying to conceive again with no luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

GulfCoastChica said:


> Thanks for the tag.  Mine is very personal but felt the strong need to share.
> 
> Me and my husband had been trying for couple of years to conceive naturally.  When we had no luck after a year, we went to a fertility specialist.  After a bunch of tests, he said we were both perfectly healthy (unexplained fertility) and that we should start IUI. Well, something told me to just stop and break from the TTC.  While taking the break, both me and my husband got awesome new job offers within a couple of weeks of each other.  At that point, we really put trying to conceive on hold.  Well, when we both made a year on our respective new jobs, we started trying to conceive again with no luck.
> 
> ...



Praise God, He had already begun the work of healing your body before the surgery took place.   The doctor was simply God's confirmation that all is well.

Looking forward to 'New Baby Pictures' and the Baby Time Line in your siggy.

The seed shall be planted, it shall be secured, it shall be safe and nutured in your womb.   Your fruit shall not fall from the vine before it's time.   Your baby shall come forth as God has promised.  Another 'Samuel'.   

In Jesus' Name,  "Amein"


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you so much TraciChanel and Shimmie. I still wake up in awe of how God moved in my life!


----------



## jturner7156 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have one...thanks for tagging Traci!! December 30, 2011.... I had made up in my mind that I wasnt going but my Pastor wasn't having that so I went to Church in a very bitter and sad mode. I was angry about being single but I just begin to praise God anyway because I knew it was a fight from the enemy. So the more I praised him, the more the tears began to fall and I began to shout and praise God more and more. And one of the ministers prophesied to me without knowing what I was going through and said my husband was coming soon!

MORE DETAILS COMING SOON...IN JESUS' NAME!


----------



## ms.mimi (Jan 8, 2012)

I would be here for months typing about the Lord's love, mercy, goodness, faithful, blessings, lessons, comfort, on and on.... He has shown me. I'll  just name three, so you won't have to read a book.
~The Lord strengthen me in the area of letting go of some people that needed to be on their way. I was one of those people that thought letting people go on their way was a form of throwing people away. And it's not. I love them, I speak to them but can't allow negative thinking, speech, unnecessary conflict, trying to prove myself, etc... to distract me from who I am and what I'm called to do.
~We haven't been in TX long, I prayed that my dd would find some really nice girls to become friends with. The 1st couple of friends were *very *rocky however this last set are really nice girls from the church. YAY! She has so much fun with them and is so happy. YAY!!!!! Thank you Lord. 
~The Lord has provided. Our needs are well provided for. Hubby has favor on his job, I  work from home and have favor on mine. We're not rolling but all of our needs are taken care of and whatever comes up, and we have had some  unexpected expenses, some way some how the Lord has provided. Example I had to go get my niece from MA to come and live with us. And we only had 4 weeks notice to get my round trip and her one way ticket. Then she wanted to go with dd on 2 ministry trips. $450+ We had no idea how we were going to do these things. Thank You Lord, cause they got done.

My faithful Heavenly Father is good all the time. I truly claim the hymn 'Great is Thy Faithfulness' as not only 2011 testimony but my life's testimony.

  "Great is Thy faithfulness," O God my Father,
There is no shadow of turning with Thee;
Thou changest not, Thy compassions, they fail not
As Thou hast been Thou forever wilt be.

"Great is Thy faithfulness!" "Great is Thy faithfulness!"
  Morning by morning new mercies I see;
All I have needed Thy hand hath provided—
    "Great is Thy faithfulness," Lord, unto me!
Summer and winter, and springtime and harvest,
Sun, moon and stars in their courses above,
Join with all nature in manifold witness
To Thy great faithfulness, mercy and love.

  Pardon for sin and a peace that endureth,
Thy own dear presence to cheer and to guide;
Strength for today and bright hope for tomorrow,
Blessings all mine, with ten thousand beside!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jan 8, 2012)

.............................


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 9, 2012)

Goddessmaker, thank you for sharing your story. Hearing how those closest to you treated you makes me  However, the fact that you are alive and as sweet and caring as you are is nothing less than a miracle. Just to look at you (pretty, feminine, fashionable) one would never think that you have endured the many struggles and hardships that you faced. I admire your beauty and your strength. :blowkiss:


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow...jturner7156, Girl it's just a matter of time  That's good you went to church anyway. Praise brings downs blessings. Make sure you come back and post when he comes  I can't wait to hear the testimony! I'm praying and agreeing with you 



jturner7156 said:


> I have one...thanks for tagging Traci!! December 30, 2011.... I had made up in my mind that I wasnt going but my Pastor wasn't having that so I went to Church in a very bitter and sad mode. I was angry about being single but I just begin to praise God anyway because I knew it was a fight from the enemy. *So the more I praised him, the more the tears began to fall and I began to shout and praise God more and more. And one of the ministers prophesied to me without knowing what I was going through and said my husband was coming soon!*
> 
> MORE DETAILS COMING SOON...IN JESUS' NAME!


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 9, 2012)

ms.mimi, I can really relate to the bolded. Thanks so much for sharing your testimonies!


ms.mimi said:


> I would be here for months typing about the Lord's love, mercy, goodness, faithful, blessings, lessons, comfort, on and on.... He has shown me. I'll  just name three, so you won't have to read a book.
> ~*The Lord strengthen me in the area of letting go of some people that needed to be on their way. I was one of those people that thought letting people go on their way was a form of throwing people away. And it's not. I love them, I speak to them but can't allow negative thinking, speech, unnecessary conflict, trying to prove myself, etc... to distract me from who I am and what I'm called to do.*
> ~We haven't been in TX long, I prayed that my dd would find some really nice girls to become friends with. The 1st couple of friends were *very *rocky however this last set are really nice girls from the church. YAY! She has so much fun with them and is so happy. YAY!!!!! Thank you Lord.
> ~The Lord has provided. Our needs are well provided for. Hubby has favor on his job, I  work from home and have favor on mine. We're not rolling but all of our needs are taken care of and whatever comes up, and we have had some  unexpected expenses, some way some how the Lord has provided. Example I had to go get my niece from MA to come and live with us. And we only had 4 weeks notice to get my round trip and her one way ticket. Then she wanted to go with dd on 2 ministry trips. $450+ We had no idea how we were going to do these things. Thank You Lord, cause they got done.
> ...


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 9, 2012)

GoddessMaker, what a strong and brave woman you are. Thank you for being so open about what you went through. The incident you mentioned that happened when you were 15 and waking up with no scars is a LOUD testimony and sign that you are supposed to be here and you have a purpose here. Thank you again. God bless you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2012)

GoddessMaker... 

Although I've read your story before, I still cry because of so much hurt that you had to endure.   

I still want to beat the living fool out of those who hurt you and I mean no disrespect to your mother.    I'm simply addressing the hurt that you've been through. 

You are among the strongest human beings that I know and my life has become richer 'knowing' you.   I've never seen so much love and beauty grow from a flower that the enemy tried to destroy.    Yet you continue to blossom and bloom, in spite of the many deserts of dryness and despair you've had to cross in this life.

Your life is your 'Light' and it glows in brilliant LED brightness whose power source comes from Heaven above, and there is nothing in this life that can ever take your glow away.   A glow that gives life and love to others who have lost their way.  

I love you, 'Little Sister'   You are more than beautiful, for you are what beauty is in God's perfect design.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 9, 2012)

This happened a number of years ago, but I was reminded of today as I read this thread and due to the fact I believe God can cause a 24 hour changed in my present circumstance. 

Years ago I had a falling out with my sister who lived in Atlanta, and moved to stay with a friend and her family in New Orleans.  I stayed there for about 4 months and returned to Atlanta.  I still was not in contact with my sister and was renting a room in the Downtown area.  I had gotten a temp assignment quickly.  One day, I came home and my roommate asked to borrow my Marta card so that she could go to her boyfriend place.  I told her she needed to come back home that night because I did not have any money to buy another one to get to work if she didn't return.  Needless to say later on that night I realized she was not coming home.  

I started crying because I had no money and did not want to lose this job.  All I heard was Praise me, so I started to sing with tears flowing, I was brokenhearted and afraid but I kept at it.  To make matters worst, the people over me had gotten into a fight and was having a shouting match.  Here I am in my bedroom, penniless and praising God.  I think I sang every song I knew that night and fell asleep exhausted. 

I got up the next morning and I got dressed hoping my roommate would return in enough time that I could still make it to work.  I sat on my bed and I heard as clear as day, check your wallet.  I said Lord there is nothing in there, but I will check it anyway.  I pulled my wallet out of my purse and checked every compartment and found $90.  To this day, I have no idea how that money came to be in my wallet, it was in a place I would put money.  

I will never forget that feeling or that day as long as I live.  

Thank you Lord that you will do it again.  Nothing is impossible with you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jan 9, 2012)

All these testimonies excite me to a degree.It's great when ppl take off their mask a bit and show the real them.I'm not into being impressed just its nice to know one isn't alone in the world.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2012)

Lissa0821 said:


> This happened a number of years ago, but I was reminded of today as I read this thread and due to the fact I believe God can cause a 24 hour changed in my present circumstance.
> 
> Years ago I had a falling out with my sister who lived in Atlanta, and moved to stay with a friend and her family in New Orleans.  I stayed there for about 4 months and returned to Atlanta.  I still was not in contact with my sister and was renting a room in the Downtown area.  I had gotten a temp assignment quickly.  One day, I came home and my roommate asked to borrow my Marta card so that she could go to her boyfriend place.  I told her she needed to come back home that night because I did not have any money to buy another one to get to work if she didn't return.  Needless to say later on that night I realized she was not coming home.
> 
> ...



Your post has brought tears to my eyes as I've had the same experience so many times.   

With a similar experience to yours, one day I found $60 in my coat pocket.   All I could do was cry and thank God for hearing me.   

Thank you for sharing your wonderful testimony.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow these are beautiful testimonies ladies! I dont have enough time to write about all that God has done but He has showed Himself strong. He is yet good and yet God.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's not my blessing but my moms.

12/31 she was in a really bad accident. Basically she walked away unscathed (thank God and you ladies for praying). Anyways, her car was total, she still owed a couple thousand on it and she really didn't have the money for another car. She was sad and bothered about her OLD car, etc. 

Well this past week her insurance company is going to give her $10k to pay off her total car, deductible and the remaining for her to get another car. She's waiting for them to send her the check, which will take a little while. 

Saturday, she went to the Nissan dealership and bought........a BRAND NEW 2012 *FULLY LOADED* NISSAN SENTRA!! 

The car cost about $24k (I think) she got it for about $19,000, with no money down and her interest rate is less than 2%. 

God turned her tragedy into a blessing.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 12, 2012)

My testimony is too personal to share but I will say that *God is truly a God of restoration and second chances*. He really does look out for His children even when they falter.  In 2011, God protected me from the worst despite the fact that I may have deserved the worst.  Sure, I did experience consequences for faltering, and the consequences were difficult to bear.  However, God gave me a second chance at a bright future rather than letting my sins utterly destroy that future.  

(This wasn't my situation, but) Just imagine drinking and driving and then fatally hitting someone with your vehicle.  Now imagine drinking and driving but getting caught BEFORE you kill someone.  The latter situation?  That's God.  You are sinning, but God is preventing your sinning from ruining your life ... and another's life.  Otherwise, you know full well the devil will let you keep on driving until hit someone.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you loolalooh and everyone else who has contributed to this thread. Please keep them coming ladies!


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 30, 2012)

So, the Daniel Fast should be ending for a lot of us who fasted corporately with our church. I know there are some more testimonies. Bring 'em on, ladies!! Who's next??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Relentless (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not sure if this qualifies, but it seems to me like more prayer, more power, little prayer, little power.


----------



## Amour (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh God is soo good!!

2011 has been a blessing. He had taken DH and I from places of of darkness and want and has increased his 100 fold.

God has put the word of 'unprecedented favour' on my heart and I am standing on this for 2012.

I will have a testimony to share very soon in here for my God says;

Mark 11:24 *Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours.

Romans 12:12 *Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer. 

Luke 11: 9 *"So I say to you: Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. 10*For everyone who asks receives; he who seeks finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened.

11*"Which of you fathers, if your son asks for a fish, will give him a snake instead? 12*Or if he asks for an egg, will give him a scorpion? 

Lord, I thank you because I am not worthy, but you see past that and choose to love and bless me regardless. Lord I pray for increase in faith; and thank you for your blessing ahead of time. Amen


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I posted this in the prayer schedule thread. But here is my testimony!

Ladies,

I want you to know that prayer changes things. I have put my request here for you ladies to pray about my receiving employment. I just lost my online job and had NO INCOME!

God told me in January that I will be contacted by a company. I was and went on several interviews. I KNEW I had the job, but it hadn't manifested yet.

Well went back last week for ANOTHER INTERVIEW. I was told on the SPOT face to face by the manager "I want you. I don't want anyone else." I was floored.....FAVOR from GOD!

I've been trying to surpass a certain yearly salary amount. Going into this job, I already met the minimum amount, he offered me MORE than the minimum.

I AM SO HAPPY!

Thank you Jesus!!! No I'm off to tell family.


----------



## Laela (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ Congrats on the new job, MarriageMaterial... God is good!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 6, 2012)

I get so excited when I hear about what the Lord is doing for his people, he's my 'big' daddy who takes care of everything thing...


----------



## TraciChanel (Feb 6, 2012)

So, I had to take a break between my classes to congratulate you MarriageMaterial!!! I thank God for hearing the prayers!! And everything you mentioned (favor, more money than you asked for, etc.) is EXACTLY what we all prayed in agreement for. I have tears of joy for you...I am SOOO happy for you. :creatures :creatures

God is GOOD   and 




MarriageMaterial said:


> I posted this in the prayer schedule thread. But here is my testimony!
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> ...


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 6, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> I posted this in the prayer schedule thread. But here is my testimony!
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> ...



You have no idea how much this testimony has blessed me.  Reminders about the power of prayer are necessary!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hold onto God's unchanging hands


----------



## TraciChanel (Feb 24, 2012)

Bumping. Where you at MarriageMaterial???  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 24, 2012)

TraciChanel Thanks girl!

Hi Ladies,

I've been away this week (traveling for work). I just wanted to give an update. I GOT MY APARTMENT!! Mind you, I had a BK and other stuff on there and I really shouldn't be approve for my apartment. The apartment complex actually said we wouldn't approve anyone with a BK as new as yours. But you can fill out an application (for free) to see what happens.....well GOD happened. I was approve and I am moving weekend. I was trying to find the testimony thread....but couldn't.

Anyway, I want to thank you ladies for praying for me. These last few years have been "stormy" and I'm glad the storm is so over!!

Ok, I have to get to packing, because I move tomorrow.

But thank you ladies for standing in agreement. Like the Word says (don't throw stones if I misquote) When two or three are gathered in my name, I am in the midst of thee.


----------



## Amour (Mar 8, 2012)

Amour said:


> Oh God is soo good!!
> 
> 2011 has been a blessing. He had taken DH and I from places of of darkness and want and has increased his 100 fold.
> 
> ...



Here is my testimony as promised..

God has been merciful as always and has granted me the desires of my heart.

Despite many attempts by the devil to keep me down God prevailed, and I was succesful in obtaining the career of my dreams. Where I will be making way more money that I currently am, that will allow me to grow and be successful and ultimately give glory to God.

I am so in awe of God. I want to tell everyone about his grace and mercy.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 17, 2012)

Bumping for more testimonies!


----------



## loveafterwar (Mar 17, 2012)

For the past few months my mom started seeing a new doctor who was actually very caring and trying to find the source of her anemia.  In October she went in for an ultrasound and they found tumors in her uterus.  They did a biopsy and they came back non-cancerous and non-life threatening so she wouldn't have to have her uterus taken out.  This past week she went in to have her intestines, kidneys, and liver examined.  The doctor found out that she HAD an ulcer and that it HEALED itself.  If none of this was God then I don't know what is.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 18, 2012)

OP my church had a different type of service last week. They dedicated over an hour to present testimonies. My pastor said that the only thing can change a non-believers heart is our testimony.  Several people gave their testimony of healing, financial breakthroughs, miracles.  I shed quite a few tears and it was really moving.  I love reading/hearing testimonies.


----------



## Sosa (Apr 23, 2012)

I remember when January 2012 rolled in and everyone was giving testimonies about how good God had been to them in 2011. I was in a state of quandary then because while I really wanted folks to know that, in 2011, God:
-made a way for me to get my Ph.D. ahead of most of my peers
-allowed me to be awarded a prize as the top medical scientist at my university
-brought good people in my life, took negative ones out
-blessed me to publish in a top tier scientific journal
-favored me in soo many instances...
-made sure there was no lack, no sickness, nothing missing or broken in my life
etc. etc. 

There it was, January 2012 and God was already just POURING in favor and blessings! For instance, I was scheduled to work the first week of January but for some reason (I can't recall now)  I was still needing to extend my holidays a week longer. Checked my email...my boss told me to take an extra week without my asking!  Shortly after that, I realized that I may not be able to make rent for Feb due to other expenses I had. I prayed about it and within 48 hours I had $2100 . ( Awesome, huh? Hold on...I'm not done yet! ). I also needed a permit for my job, I had applied for one around 3 months prior and when I checked the status online, it was still on step 1 of a 6 step process to be approved. I prayed about it, because I needed it right away...within a few days it soared through the other 5 steps and was approved . God is GOOD!!!!!!  No way I could tell it all!!!!!

No gimmicks, no need to stare at pictures willing things to happen, no chanting...nothing! God is not a genie but an on-time, mighty-to-save, loving  God whose ear is open to the prayers of the righteous . Nothing is too great nor too small! Seriously, God even helped me to find some earphones...EARPHONES! I was in my apt thinking- man, I wish I had some earphones to help me get thru the day at work. For 'some reason' that same day I was led into a drawer I hadn't been in for months...it's a messy drawer that I avoid...and I found a pair of working earphones. I wasn't even looking for any! I dunno how they got there and they don't look familiar...must've been in there for YEARS...idk and don't care . I was so shocked I called my Mom--was so surreal y'know?

But praise God for His FAVOR! I try to be a faithful tither and indeed He has been FAITHFUL!!!!!
Because of who He is, I give Him glory, praise, honor!!!!! HE IS AN A-W-E-S-O-M-E GOD :')


----------



## DreamLife (Apr 23, 2012)

Sosa said:


> I remember when January 2012 rolled in and everyone was giving testimonies about how good God had been to them in 2011. I was in a state of quandary then because while I really wanted folks to know that, in 2011, God:
> -made a way for me to get my Ph.D. ahead of most of my peers
> -allowed me to be awarded a prize as the top medical scientist at my university
> -brought good people in my life, took negative ones out
> ...



Sosa
Praise God! Thanks so much for sharing your testimony.


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 24, 2012)

Sosa, thanks for sharing your testimony! It is very inspirational.  Congratulations again on your "Dr." status! Praise God, because that is NO small feat.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello, Everyone! I am back.  Please refer to post #15 for background.

So, I just wanted to come back to update and add to my previous testimony I made in January.  I am FINALLY pregnant!   I wanted to wait until I was further along to announce it.  I make 12 weeks tomorrow. 

So, as I stated in January, I had fibroid-removal surgery and was given the all clear to attempt to conceive naturally.  Well, the year started off pretty rough and by the time August rolled around with no luck, I started to get real depressed. I honestly didn't even want to go back to the fertility specialist because I was just so tired of being poked and prodded especially after the surgery.

Mind you, this entire time we had been trying naturally. Although I never ruled out assisted fertility methods, I was very afraid of the medications and things that must be taken especially the shots not to mention the costs, so I was consistently praying to conceive naturally.

Well, in September, I sent my sister this long depressing text message pretty much saying I didn't understand why this was happening to me and what did I do to deserve this etc. I was REALLY REALLY down. At the time, I was 99.9% sure that my cycle was going to start soon as I was getting all the tell-tale signs (cramping, bloating, headaches, moody, etc.).  This was on a Thursday.

Saturday rolls around and I buy a whole new jumbo pack of Always from Wal-Mart.  Again, I was so sure my cycle was coming.  So, Sunday rolls around and nothing.  Because I had been trying to conceive for so long, I still had some pregnancy tests stashed away.  So, I proceeded to take one fully expecting for it to be negative.  I just wanted some peace of mind. 

Suprisingly, the test was positive.  I took a second one - still positive.  I called my fertility doctor that Monday, and it was confirmed via blood test.  The doctor continued to monitor me all the way up to 9 weeks to be sure the pregnancy looked viable.  After that point, I graduated to the regular ole OB doctor; no more fertility specialist. 

I know many advise against sharing a pregnancy so early, but I feel like God didn't bring me this far to leave me. I am confident that me and this little one will be a-ok for the duration.

I just wanted to share my story with all of you because every time I think about it - it warms my heart to no end and I am so grateful and blessed.  My God is an on-time God.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 15, 2012)

GulfCoastChica, congratulations!! I'm SOOOOO happy for you! God bless you, your hubby, and your baby.  I know you will have a happy pregnancy 





			
				GulfCoastChica said:
			
		

> Hello, Everyone! I am back.  Please refer to post #15 for background.
> 
> So, I just wanted to come back to update and add to my previous testimony I made in January.  I am FINALLY pregnant!   I wanted to wait until I was further along to announce it.  I make 12 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrulyBlsd85 (Nov 19, 2012)

GulfCoastChica Congratulations I am so happy for you.


----------

